# swarm left nuc box two times need advice



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Is the queen in the nuc box, with the bees?


----------



## Nmace (Apr 4, 2012)

If you are sure you have the queen in with them and have some brood to put in with them, it should serve to anchor them. If not, I defer to others for the close in. I know some people suggest putting a queen excluder on the bottom of a normal sized hive. I have seen some of the disc entrances for nucs that have a queen excluder setting.


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

Is the swarm too large for the nuc? Maybe once all the bees go in they realize their new home is too small. Try a deep!


----------



## alfredd (Jul 24, 2011)

the queen went in the nuc box each time. Perhaps she still wanted some mating action? It is a large swarm (over 1/2 the hive flew out) so it might be a bit tight in the nuc. I'll try switching it into a deep later today when I get home if it's not raining.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Don't give this too much weight but if you have another nuc you could use it as a super. One would think there would be less hassle for the bees and you would wind up with the same volume of space. After they fill the space you could then move them to full size equipment.
Bill


----------

